# Cluster mit mehreren Rechnern



## Jared566 (1. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich weiß nicht, ob dies die richtige Abteilung für den Threat ist, also wenns nicht passt bitte verschieben ^^

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, Rechner so zu vernetzen (über Ethernet), das ein Prozess auf die einzelenen Rechner aufgeteilt wird. Sozusagen das mehrere Rechner zb. an einem Programm / Spiel rechnen.

Man sieht das ja immer wieder zb. bei Flugsimulatoren, das 5 Rechner an einem Prgramm rechnet..

Gibt es dafür Tools oder sogar Betriebssysteme?

Wenn es nur mit dem Server System von Windows geht, kein Problem, da kann ich rankommen 

klappt das auch mit einem 100mbit Netzwerk oder sollte man ein Gigabit Netzwerk nutzen?

An genug Rechner kann ich rankommen, das soll also nicht das Problem sein 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch grad dabei, mir ein Netzwerk aus insgesamt 6 Rechnern zu erstellen. Sinn des ganzen: Da ich im Moment sehr viel mit einem Renderprogramm arbeite, die Leistung eines einzelnen PCs aber sagen wir mal "zum Zocken gut aber sonst zu nix zu gebrauchen" ist, bleibt eben nur dieses Netzwerk. Voraussetzung für dieses Unternehmen ist aber, dass die Software für "Netzwerkrendern" ausgelegt ist. Und da ich ja sowieso auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens stehe  , habe ich das Glück, dass in der Software eben jenes Tool vorhanden ist.
Ergo werkeln demnächst 6 PCs an meinen Bildern.
Fazit: Ausschlaggebend ist die Software, die im Netzwerk "arbeiten" soll.
Meistens sind es Programme wie 3DsMax, Maya usw. die auf solche Umgebung ausgelegt sind.


----------



## dot (1. Februar 2010)

Was moechtest du denn genau machen? Generell wird das wohl nicht so wirklich bei "schnellen" Spielen funktionieren, da du ja durch die Verteilung uebers Netzwerk immense Zeitverzoegerungen hast. Wie ThoR65 schon geschrieben hast, sind ja gerade solche professionellen Programme extra dafuer ausgelegt und man kann die Arbeit auch verneunftig verteilen. Bei den normalen Spielen kann ich mir das fast gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

Meinst du eher soetwas wie bei Folding @ home oder iwi eine anwendung die in echtzeit auf mehrere PC´s "verteilt" werden soll ?


----------



## midnight (1. Februar 2010)

Also für Cinema4D gibts meines Wissens nen Client den man überall installieren kann, der dann für den Host "mitrendert".
Was *genau *hast du denn vor?

so far


----------



## Jared566 (1. Februar 2010)

zb. Sowas (nur nicht sooo extrem ) (ab min. 3:08) Dort arbeiten auch Rechner parallel an einem Spiel.. dann muss es das doch auch für andere geben ^^

zb. Crysis auf 3 Bildschirmen und 5 (oder mehr) Rechner die dafür Rechnen...

Oder geht sowas nur für einen Flugsimulator?

Mfg

Jared


----------



## midnight (1. Februar 2010)

Naja dem seine Lösung ist dann schon ne ganze Ecke professioneller, da gibts dann auch Software für, aber ich glaub nicht das du die bezahlen möchtest.
Für Crysis meinetwegen brauchst du erstmal ne solide Basis mit potenten GRafikkarten und dann nen passenden Treiber der alles verbindet.

so far


----------



## Jared566 (1. Februar 2010)

Crysis war ja auch nur ein Beispiel..

Vom Prinziep her mein ich sowas wie im Video.. die Berechnung eins Spiels auf mehrere Rechner auslagern...

Oder einen dedicated Server für zb. CoD4 oder was weiß ich..

ist für sowas eher linux oder windows besser geeignet? mit welchen tool kann ich arbeiten? 

Zudem werde ich demnächst ein Cluster aufbauen müssen (für die Arbeit) dieser besteht dann aus 2x16TB Storage Servern für eine Datenbank .. daher möchte ich schonmal ein wenig üben  

Rechner habe ich genug..


----------

